# Private Message



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Lorian @Pscarb

MODS / Lorian,

Can people just PM straight after joining now? I've just had someobody PM me who's been a member for 8 minutes I think. Obviously trolling but it's annoying.

cheers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Grab your coat mate, you've pulled


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am sure this is a bug one that @lorian will sort out i am sure


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure this is a bug one that @lorian will sort out i am sure


Cheers Paul


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> @Lorian @Pscarb
> 
> MODS / Lorian,
> 
> ...





> i am sure this is a bug one that @lorian will sort out i am sure


New members are allowed to send 1 message per day. The idea is that it allows them to comminucate with Admin/Mods if they have issues posting etc
I'll change this if it becomes a problem, but it makes sense to allow newbies some PM communication, but heavily limited to avoid spam.

If someone trolls via PM please just report it and they'll be warned/banned.


----------

